# Jaye's No Fail Fried Chicken



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

So I been playing around with this for a while, and yesterday did this version, chicken was so moist sorry about the pics as daughter hit the plate with ketchup before I could get a pic.

I thought about how we make "fish shop fish" and instead of using a dry rub, I worked on a wet and dry rub.
The wet rub makes the chicken stay really moist.
Now you COULD use a deep fat fryer, but no-need a deep frying pan works the same.
BUT you need a food thermometer to check the temp of the chicken
also use a medium heat, to take it up slowly to temp, HOT OIL, Canola or similar.

We also had fried bell peppers which I cut into strips and fried in a mixture of coconut oil and butter

Adrian's Fried Chicken

This works well because you have a dry and a wet mixture, kinda like a fish batter and this keeps the chicken moist.

Ingredients: 
4 cups flour
2 tablespoons salt
1 1/2 teaspoons pepper
1 tablespoon paprika
2 eggs
11/2 cups water
21/2 teaspoons dried sage powder
CHICKEN DRUMSTICKS !

Method:

1> Mix the following into a large mixing bowl ( 2 2/3 cups of the flour / 1 tablespoon salt, paprika, 2 teaspoons pepper)

2> In a deep tray, make the wet mix (beat the eggs, add water, rest of the salt, rest of the flour, rest of pepper), make a thick SLURRY

3> Dredge the chicken into the wet mix, then into the flour

4> Put on a metal cookie tray or similar

5> In a frying pan heat enough oil to fill the entire pan at lest 1" or 2" or half the chicken height, use a temp probe to get the oil up to at least 375 deg's (or so it is "JUST" starting to smoke)

6> Fry the chicken, the trick is not to fill the pan, you must have plenty of space to fry, 2" or 3" between pieces, Turn after 8 minutes,
Using a temp probe, make sure the internal temp of the chicken is at LEAST 165 deg's. 

6a> Keep the heat level around medium, no higher, if the temp of the chicken is not high enough, turn it over again every 7 minutes or so, you CANNOT tell if the chicken is done without a probe !

7> Put the chicken on a draining tray

8> Serve


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks tasty.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Good enough to eat. But I'd need about 8 more legs!

PS, my secret ingredient is white pepper.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks good, except for that splotch of red garbage on there.

You won't find any of that junk in my kitchen.:devil3:


ED


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

XSleeper said:


> Good enough to eat. But I'd need about 8 more legs!
> 
> PS, my secret ingredient is white pepper.


ohhh maybe I'll try it with that next time


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh my gahd

Licking the computer screen . . . . .


----------

